# Ohio Hills Catfish Club 2008



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

This will be season 12 for the OHCC. Here are the 2008 dates.... April 12, April 26, May 31, June 21, July 12, August 9, August 30, Fish Off October 3/4, OHCC Open October 11. Locations will be posted after the Spring Meeting! Spring meeting will be held sometime in March at the Wellston, OH. American Legion. As soon as the legion gives us a date, I will post it here. I encourage anyone interested in joining to attend the spring meeting, because we vote on tournament locations then. I will post the complete schedule here after the spring meeting. OHCC Membership Fee is $25.00 per person.

For more information contact James "Bink" Fox at 740-596-2068 or Tom Long at 740-596-9068. You can also visit www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com 
Special thanks to Captain Roger/Ohio Game Fishing for the web hosting!

2007 year in review:
Ohio River Portsmouth,OH. 1st place Criss Sexton and Tom Long 84.4 lbs., BigCat Criss Sexton 25.6 lbs. blue.
Ohio River Ravenswood, WV. 1st place Todd Anderson and Randy Hawley 110.6 lbs., BigCat Shawn Adcock 32 lbs. flathead.
Ohio River Point Pleasant, WV. 1st place Bink and Janet Fox 82.4 lbs., BigCat Todd Anderson 25.2 lbs. flathead.
Ohio River Mason, WV.(Day) 1st place Todd Anderson and Randy Hawley 36.8 lbs., BigCat Doc Lange 16.0 lbs. flathead.
Ohio River Eureka, OH. 1st place Bink and Janet Fox 61. lbs., BigCat Doug Cook 29.6 lbs. flathead.
Ohio River Belpre, OH. 1st place Criss Sexton and Tom Long 68.0 lbs., BigCat Chad Davis 36.2 lbs. flathead.
FISH-OFF Ohio River (two night/Point Pleasant & Mason WV.) 1st place Criss Sexton and Tom Long 173.2 lbs. BigCat night one Todd Anderson 37.4 lbs. flathead. BigCat night two Criss Sexton 42.6 lbs. flathead.
Fall Open Ohio River Point Pleasant, WV.(Day) 1st place Criss Sexton and Tom Long 60.8 lbs., BigCat Bink Fox 23.4 lbs. flathead.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Bend Area C.A.R.E. Mason, WV. June 7, 2008 This is a great tourney that usually draws about 125 boats.

Cabela's King Kat(qualifier) Point Pleasant, WV. September 6, 2008 It is nice to see the pro's coming to our neck of the woods.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I look forward to fishing with you guys again this year even if I didn't have a very good showing.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

neocats1 said:


> I look forward to fishing with you guys again this year even if I didn't have a very good showing.


At least you were able to finish the day! Shoot I thought we were going to sink. Luckily, the "USS Floats Like A Brick" has been fixed and doesnt hold a drop of water now! I'll be fishing some of these tourneys, as long as someone helps me drive!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good luck to you this year Tom. I may try to fish the Cabela's tourney.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Neocats and H20 Mellon, It was cool of you guys to make that fall open last year. I could'nt believe the skips that were in the creek then. I had a blast catching them before the tourney during the fog delay. Jeff, fishing new water is always a challenge. H20, glad you got the boat fixed! Now the ultimate challenge for you...get Jack in a boat on the Ohio! 

Rusty, Criss said I missed you last Sunday on the ice. I went out at about 3:30 and only pulled a trout and a bluegill...shoulda stayed home! John said you guys were heading to Erie. Good luck up there! That Cabela's tourney should be a good one. The thing I like about it is.... blues won't be a factor up here.

Good fishing guys!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

We will be having our Spring meeting on March 9th at 12:00 at the American Legion in Wellston. For directions you can call Bink Fox at 740-596-2068.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

The 2008 Season Schedule: 
April 12 Ohio River-Ravenswood WV 7am - 3pm 

April 26 Ohio River-Point Pleasant WV 7am-3pm 

May 31 Ohio River-Mason WV 7pm - 2am 

June 21 Ohio River-Portsmouth OH 7pm-2am 

July 12 Ohio River-Ashland KY 7pm - 2am 

August 9 Ohio River-Eureka OH 7am - 3pm 

August 30 Ohio River-Belpre OH 7pm-2am 

FISH-OFF October 3 & 4(TBA) 

October 11 Ohio River-Point Pleasant WV(OPEN) 8am-4pm


----------



## JL Campbell (Jul 23, 2010)

someone please email me new info to get to our website


----------

